# Yellow Rabbit snails are jerks :p



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I ever shared this video here, take a look :lol:


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

they are so cool!!, where did you get them?. It looks like one is cleaning the other


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I got them at Fantasy Aquatics, I have bunch of Juvies in the tank as well ^^


----------

